# X3 over voltage



## LFXFletch (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello. I hope I’m posting this in the right place. I bought 2012 x3 in March. The dealership put new coils on before I took it home. Replaced the alternator and battery due to the battery not charging. Purchased the alternator from FCP. About a week later it started getting high voltage. Only does it once the oil temp gets up to operating temperatures. Replaced the alternator under warranty thinking the regulator was bad (twice) and put a new IBS on it. still over voltage once it gets warm. Two shops have looked at it and basically shrugged their shoulders. I’m at a loss. Any suggestions? I replaced the ground strap under the exhaust, I can’t find a ground on the motor nor can I find where one used to be.


----------

